# Is this a good gaming setup?



## icedece (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm customizing from Falcon and want to try and keep the price down as much as possible but still need to be able to play current high quality games eg: Call of Duty, Left 4 Dead

-1000 Watt Modular
-MSI P55 GD65 motherboard
-Core i7 860 2.80 Ghz Processor
-Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2 processor cooler
-8GB DDR3 RAM (1333 MHz)
-Radeon R5970 (2GB) video card
-On board audio sound (planning to buy good speakers)
-500 GB hardrive

I also would like to know if I should have it overclocked when sent to me and if it means i will need a better cooling system

Thanks in advance


----------



## Furcifer (Dec 12, 2009)

No offense, but you can seriously build a better system for roughly $1000 cheaper.

For the system you want to build, Falcon wants $2802.79


I just priced that same exact system on Newegg with a much better, and nicer looking case (my opinion on the case) and total cost was roughly $1600.00. If you built your own, you would save quite a bit of money. Remember those people and places make money off of people who are not willing to attempt to build their own computers. Trust me, it is easy. Just do a little bit of research, ask around here and you will save a ton of money.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Brand & Model of the 1000W PSU? Modt likely a low quality unit.
Asus or Gigabyte for a Mobo.
4GB of RAM is more than sufficient.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you dont need to spend that kind of wreckless money to play COD on high settings or most any other game for that matter

Tyree is pointing you in the right direction!


----------



## icedece (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for the replies and building a computer myself is an option i'm considering which I will admit i'm slowly warming to. Can anyone offer any good sites or threads for building one for a beginner like me?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

do some youtube searches for "computer building" "computer assembly" etc etc


----------



## Atranox (Nov 25, 2009)

You can can one built at MaxForcePC.com for significantly cheaper than Falcon. I got mine built there for only 5% more than it would have cost me to build myself. 

But yeah, your build looks very good.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Building your own insures you get quality parts and the system can be upgraded.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Tyree said:


> Building your own insures you get quality parts and the system can be upgraded.




and you get longer warranties from each of the parts manuf's then you will from an OEM assembler


----------



## icedece (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice guys and i've decided to go ahead with building my own however because this is all new to me i'm unsure if some of the parts i've decided on are compatible with one another, from the research I have done they seem to be alright but i'm hoping that someone here can give a second opinion. Here is my brainstormed setup:

Intel Core i7-860 Lynnfield 2.8GHz 8MB L3 Cache LGA 1156 95W Quad-Core Processor 

ASUS P7P55D EVO LGA 1156 Intel P55 ATX Intel Motherboard w/ SLI+CrossfireX, 12+2 power phase/T.Probe

4GB kit (2GBx2), Ballistix Tracer 240-pin DIMM (with LEDs), DDR3 PC3-12800 memory module

SAPPHIRE 100282SR Radeon HD 5850 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFire Supported Video Card w/ATI Eyefinity

Western Digital Caviar Blue WD6400AAKS 640GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive

Sony Optiarc Black 18X DVD-ROM 48X CD-ROM IDE DVD-ROM Drive Model DDU1678A 

COOLER MASTER Centurion 5 CAC-T05-UW Black Aluminum Bezel , SECC Chassis ATX Mid Tower Computer Case

CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power Supply


This setup has comeout at a much nicer price at around $1200

I've also chosen not to include a separate fan as i'm unsure whether or not the current fan will be adequite enough.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Very nice build. I would suggest using OCZ-G.Skill-Corsair RAM.
I'm not a fan of Sony optical drives but I think Lite-On is making them now.
I assume you're referring to the CPU fan? The OEM fan is fine unless you want to do a lot of OC'ing. Corsair has great RAM in the value line but not so great in the performance line.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

you might want to look at the 32mb cache WD black like this one
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136319

Or any one of these
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ... 50001306 1035424340 1035507776&name=7200 RPM


----------



## icedece (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for those suggestions, I think i've found a much better bang for your buck RAM with the G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231303
and i'm liking the look of the 32mb cache given the price so i've also decided to go ahead with that.
Once again thanks for all the replies


----------



## Furcifer (Dec 12, 2009)

icedece said:


> Thanks for all the advice guys and i've decided to go ahead with building my own however because this is all new to me i'm unsure if some of the parts i've decided on are compatible with one another, from the research I have done they seem to be alright but i'm hoping that someone here can give a second opinion. Here is my brainstormed setup:
> 
> 
> COOLER MASTER Centurion 5 CAC-T05-UW Black Aluminum Bezel , SECC Chassis ATX Mid Tower Computer Case



I hope I can get you to change your mind on your case. I have recently built several computers with the case you want to buy. I hope you don't intend to crossfire or SLI with this case. The screwless design of the back panel which holds your video cards is quite... well it needs attention. I had several issues getting the clips to hold in a single EVGA 9800 GT card (which really isn't a big card compared to the 260's).

I would like to recommend this case instead, I think the install process will go a lot smoother ( for a first time builder) as well because of how you install the CD/DVD drives and the hard drives. PLUS it's cheaper. It uses a different design to hold the video cards as well.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119161&Tpk=Elite 335


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If you use the Centurion, and you find the retaining clips lacking in retention, use a screw for the GPU. The ELITE 335 is a nice case but there is a reason is is cheaper. The drive retainers are not as sturdy (7 lbs lighter than the Centurion) and it's not as well constructed.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I have had no troubles with the Centurion whatsoever, but I never use the screwless clips anyway, have always used screws to secure all cards


----------

